# Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein



## Fischerman95 (5. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer neuen Rute und Rolle, sie soll zum jiggen und Wobblern auf Zander am Rhein sein.
Ausgesucht habe ich mir die Zanderkant 2.0 und die Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 fb.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät und kann mir sagen ob es eine geeignete Kombi ist?


Lg


----------



## Müritzfisch (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Ich habe die Stradic für Main und Elbe und finde sie super.


----------



## Georg Baumann (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Ich war jahrelang von Shimano gesponsert (jetzt natürlich nicht mehr) und habe mit den Rollen wirklich nie eine Pleite erlebt. Die von Dir genannte Rolle habe ich zwar noch nicht gefischt, denke aber, dass Du sie guten Gewissens nehmen kannst.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Ist ja fast eine der Kombis, die ich habe |rolleyes

Rolle identisch, habe sie aber an der Zanderkant 1.0

Die Rolle ist toll, zuverlässig, leichtgängig, Bremse springt sofort ohne Ruckeln an, auch bei schwerer Belastung wackelt & biegt sich nix,... ein Arbeitspferd.

Kenne die 2.0er Version der Zanderkant nicht, weiß auch gar nicht, was verändert wurde.
Insofern könnte ich nur zu der 1.0er was sagen, weiß aber eben nicht, ob das überhaupt Relevanz hat.


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*



Fischerman95 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin auf der suche nach einer neuen Rute und Rolle, sie soll zum jiggen und Wobblern auf Zander am Rhein sein.
> Ausgesucht habe ich mir die Zanderkant 2.0 und die Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 fb.
> ...




Die Rolle hab ich auch, bin sehr zufrieden. Zum Faulenzern eine Kurbelumdrehung ist fast perfekt(manchmal zu viel).
Zanderkant 2.0 hab ich nicht, aber...?!
Der Spitzenring! Ich kann mir vorstellen, das da sich der Schnur verfangen kann beim Jiggen.


----------



## Fischerman95 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Warum hat denn niemand diese Rute ? #t

Über die Rolle habe ich bisher nichts schlechtes gehört, somit steht die Rolle schonmal fest.

Bleibt nurnoch die frage mit der Rute #c
Bin auch für andere Vorschläge bis 150€ offen.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Hi!
Die Rolle fische ich auch - die ist wirklich gut!
Als Rute nutze ich seit 2 Jahren die DAM Nanoflex in 270cm und -80WG - ebenfalls richtig gut, tolle Rückmeldung und trotzdem nicht zu hart für grössere Wobbler.
Petri


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*



Fischerman95 schrieb:


> Warum hat denn niemand diese Rute ?


 Kann ja nur von der 1.0er sprechen, denke aber, dass sie sich zumindest sehr ähnlich sind.
Gerade bei der Zanderkant halte ich es für wichtig, dass man sie mal in der Hand gehalten hat, weil sie wirklich "anders" ist.
Die 1.0er ist ein knüppelhartes Brett!
Natürlich dadurch extremst schnell.
Aber das muss man schon mögen!

Da ich nur selten an den Rhein komme und bei mir vor der Tür gar nicht solche Zander- & Zandergewässer habe, wo dieses Geschoss das beste Mittel ist (bin eh mehr der "Jigger" und weniger der "Faulenzer"), nehm ich das Ding extrem gern zum Hechtangeln mit schweren Gummis, Wobblern & Co.
Würde die auch auf sonst alles Größeres einsetzen, Dorsche beim Spinnen an der Küste, z.B.
Die macht schon echt Bock, wenn man diesen Rutentyp auch mag.

Diese Härte ist beim Zanderangeln natürlich schon auf das Faulenzen abgestimmt.
War auch mit Sebastian Hänel bei mir an meinem Fittenzander-Kanal-DEK angeln. Er zaubert mit seiner Art zu fischen, der sehr darauf zugeschnittenen Rute und natürlich mit seiner Erfahrung problemlos regelmässig die größten Fische unter allen Anglern, die dabei waren, heraus.

Vielleicht kannst du mit dieser Einschätzung auch etwas für deine angepeilte 2.0er anfangen.

Bericht über die 1.0er von unserem Dennis:
http://www.angeln-mit-stil.de/2015/...tum-zanderkant-265m-15-90g-spinnrute-im-test/


----------



## RonTom (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Hatte eine ähnliche Kombo mal vor kurzem in der Hand und hab auch ein paar Würfe mit gemacht.

Rute war die Zanderkant 2.0 und die Rolle war eine Stradic 3000 oder 4000. Also nicht die Ci4+

Also die Rute ist bim Vergleich zum Vorgänger etwas "weicher" aber trotzdem noch schön straff und schnell. Sie ist schön verarbeitet und es gab optisch nichts dran auszusetzen. 

Köderkontakt war super aber ich konnte nach ein paar Würfen jetzt keinen großen Unterschied zu meiner Konger Stallion Hybrid Power feststellen. Beide Ruten sind ähnlich in der Aktion. Meine Rute ist etwas leichter (~60g). Zum Jiggen auf Zander ist die Zanderkant 2.0 besser. Alleine schon wegen dem langen Griff. Der legt sich schön beim Jiggen und Faulenzen unter deinem Unterarm. Wobbler konnte ich damit nicht testen sollte aber auch gehen aber diese Rute ist wirklich zum Jiggen und Faulenzen mit Gummifische konzipiert.

Falls du vor hast mit deinem Zeigefinger beim Jiggen oder Faulenzen die Schnur zu berühren dann würde ich dir eine Rolle mit 5,0 oder 6,0 Übersetzung empfehlen. Das macht sich dann viel einfacher.

Also ich kann nichts schlechtes sagen und wenn ich mir mal eine Rutte nur fürs Gummifischen auf Zander kaufen würde dann würde ich mir auch die Zanderkant 2.0 holen.


----------



## Memy (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Hallo,

 ich fische die Zanderkant 2.0 mit der DAIWA BG3000 (selbe Größe wie deine 4000er Shimano).

 Ich habe schon mit vielen unterschiedlichen Ruten von Freunden gefischt und die Zanderkant 2.0 hat mich immer wieder überzeugt.
 Sie hat eine deutlich härtere Spitze und ist dadurch viel schneller.

 Also ich bin begeistert. Außerdem ist sie top verarbeitet und sieht super aus!

 Machste auf jeden Fall nichts falsch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Immerhin hast du ^ da eine passende Rolle dran , ich denke da sind auch die fiesen Steinpackungen. 
Die ist schon ein "bischen" kräftiger als das Ci4 Dingelchen ...


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## Fischerman95 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Danke, ihr habt mir schon sehr weitergeholfen.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt wieder über das Plastikritzel in der Stradic reden aber das will ja keiner wahr haben.


Stell bitte mal einen Link zu diesen Beiträgen ein, interessiert mich durchaus. #h



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Mir wäre dir Rolle an sich zu leicht für so eine schwere Rute.


Kommt ja letztendlich auf die Ausgewogenheit an.
Empfohlen wird seitens der HP Zanderkant zur Rute eine 2500er od. 3000er.


----------



## zanderzone (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Du fragtest ja gerade warum so wenige diese Rute fischen?! Kann ich dir sagen!
WEIL sie keinen Spass macht! Die Zanderkant-Stöcke, ja auch die 2.0, sind einfach viel zu hart! Der komplette Spass bleibt einfach auf der Strecke..
Schnell sind auch andere Ruten, doch die härte bei den Zanderkant-Brettern ist schon "fast" einzigartig..


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Du fragtest ja gerade warum so wenige diese Rute fischen?! Kann ich dir sagen!
> WEIL sie keinen Spass macht! ...


 Da kann ich nur widersprechen
und somit läuft es darauf hinaus,
dass das ganz individuelle Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Wir sollten das für eine Forumsdiskussion langsam schon ein bischen unterscheiden und präzisieren können, die Aktionskuve der Rute macht eben sehr viel aus, und läßt sich sogar mit Buchstaben A B C D und 1/8 Biegeabschnitten ganz gut ausdrücken. 
Die Hersteller/Anbieter können das bisher nicht ordentlich umsetzen, die die praktisch damit gerne angeln erkennen das aber sehr genau.

Ich habe aus den ganzen Diskussionen um Gufi und Zander und eben auch aus dem Gemeinschaftangelevents am Wasser nur eines ganz klar gelernt:
Jeder hat seine individuelle bevorzugte Gufieraktion der Rute (sowie seine individuellen Erkennungsgewohnheiten) - da gibt es kein allgemeines besser oder schlechter oder gut oder ungeeignet.

kati48268 hat das in Beitrag # 8 sehr schön demonstriert und beschrieben, warum das Dingens eben "hänelt".


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## Fischerman95 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> kati48268 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Stell bitte mal einen Link zu diesen Beiträgen ein, interessiert mich durchaus. #h
> ...


----------



## Memy (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Dadurch, dass die Zanderkant 2.0 so hart ist, haben sich schon einige Fische selbst gehakt... habe den Biss überhaupt nicht bemerkt.
 Klar gibt es weiche Ruten, mit denen der Drill mehr Spaß macht... kommt halt auf die Fischgröße an. Außerdem bietet der Zander ja sowieso nicht die tollsten Drills 

 @ThemenErsteller: Guck dir mal die Daiwa BG3000 an. Auf den Bildern wirkt sie hellgrau... ist aber komplett schwarz und läuft butterweich und hat eine saugute Bremse. Außerdem salzwasserfest!


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## alexpp (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Ich stehe jetzt auch vor der Entscheidung mir eine vernünftige Rute für den Rhein und Zander zu kaufen.

Die erste Version der Zanderkant für leichte Kunstköder bis 20g, so wie sie jetzt verwendet werden, finde ich ungeeignet. Entscheidend weicher wird die zweite Version wohl nicht sein.

Der Artikel Die perfekte Zanderrute von 2016 hat mich etwas weiter gebracht. Die "Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 2 Lure" sieht gut aus, die Spitze ist nicht zu weich.

Wäre nett, wenn noch weitere ähnliche Ruten genannt werden.


----------



## Memy (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Denk mal drüber nach. #h



Klingt für mich nur positiv


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*



alexpp schrieb:


> Wäre nett, wenn noch weitere ähnliche Ruten genannt werden.



Ich angle mit DAM Steelpower Black Spin in 2 Versionen.
Erste 3m Lang mit 24-42 g. und Speziell für NOK zweiten gekauft mit 3,30m und  8-24 g.(mein Favorit).

Hier mal meine Combo in Action 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4723847&postcount=8056


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*



Memy schrieb:


> Klar gibt es weiche Ruten, mit denen der Drill mehr Spaß macht... kommt halt auf die Fischgröße an.


 Ein Barsch macht an der 1.0er nun wirklich nicht viel her im Drill.
Und sonst muss man "Spaß" unterscheiden; eine Rute, die sich geil biegt macht natürlich Bock.
Aber schon ein 60er Hecht macht bei der Zanderkant richtig Druck in die Arme, weil die Rute eben kaum was wegfedert.
Ich drille mit der Rute echt gern!


----------



## Memy (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

War letztens mit 2 Freunden an der Elbe... alle am gleichen Spot für circa 3 Stunden. Die beiden haben mit einer weicheren Zanderrute gefischt... ich mit der 2.0.

Nach den 3 Stunden hatte ich insgesamt 10 Zander... die beiden anderen zusammen einen 

Viele Bisse konnten die beiden spüren aber nicht verwerten. Bei meiner Rute hingen die Fische dank der starken Spitze sofort.

Der Drill hat natürlich bei den beiden besser ausgesehen 

Ich glaube der Hähnel sollte mich mal bezahlen für die Werbung!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Sieht also nach einer Namensergänzung aus: 

*** Zanderrauskanten ***


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*



Memy schrieb:


> Nach den 3 Stunden hatte ich insgesamt 10 Zander... die beiden anderen zusammen einen
> 
> 
> Der Drill hat natürlich bei den beiden besser ausgesehen



auf eine oder zwei Ruten verteilt?


----------



## Memy (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Ich auf einer 10 Zander. Die beiden auf zwei 1 Zander.


----------



## RonTom (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*



Memy schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass die Zanderkant 2.0 so hart ist, haben sich schon einige Fische selbst gehakt... habe den Biss überhaupt nicht bemerkt.
> Klar gibt es weiche Ruten, mit denen der Drill mehr Spaß macht... kommt halt auf die Fischgröße an. Außerdem bietet der Zander ja sowieso nicht die tollsten Drills
> 
> @ThemenErsteller: Guck dir mal die Daiwa BG3000 an. Auf den Bildern wirkt sie hellgrau... ist aber komplett schwarz und läuft butterweich und hat eine saugute Bremse. Außerdem salzwasserfest!



Kann ich nur unterstreichen. Ich habe die BG in 2500 und für das Geld gibt es kaum  was besseres.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Ich würde gerne mal eine so harte Rute wie die Zanderkant 2.0 testen.
Wenn ich mir nun die Videos dazu ansehe, kommt mir der untere Griffteil etwas lang vor. Kann täuscchen oder nicht. Wie lange ist denn der?


----------



## Memy (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

43cm... gerade mal für dich nachgemessen


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*



Memy schrieb:


> 43cm... gerade mal für dich nachgemessen






Super danke #h


Für meinen Geschmack etwas lang ...


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Hi Zusammen,
ich hab jetzt mal etwas dem Thema gefolgt... da ich auch auf der Suche bin nach einer Super Gufipeitsche...
Ich hab die Speedmaster 270 -100g und die Smoke in 75g ins Auge gefasst.... möchte gerne am Rhein und an Seen einsetzen. Und eher grössere Gummis fischen 14-20cm.
Bisher benutze ich die Sportex Black Pearl in 270 und 80g die Rute ist aber mir irgendwie nicht sensibel genug.....
Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung aussprechen?

LG Patrick 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## H.Christians (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Ich fische die Speedmaster XH, seid Shimano diese auf den Markt gebracht hat.

 Also von der AX bis zur aktuellen Serie.

 Bin nach wie vor total überzeugt von der Rute, und werde auch nichts anderes kaufen.

 Rollen fische ich auch nur Shimano(Stradic, Sustain,Twinpower)


----------



## zanderzone (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Die Smoke hat nen top Blank, aber leider nervt der lange Griff übelst! Falls du damit keine Probleme haben solltest (Weil du 2m groß bist, oder Gorillaarme hast) dann schnapp dir die Smoke. Der Blank macht richtig Spass!!


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*



zanderzone schrieb:


> ....(Weil du 2m groß bist,....



Fast..   1.96 [emoji16] danke

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Die Smoke würde ich vermutlich dann in als 105er nehmen. Ich gehe davon aus das am 20er Gummifisch auch noch ein 10-15er gr Kopf dran hängt.

Und nein die länge des Griffs bei der Smoke ist schon ok. Ein kurzer Griff ist bei Kleinruten sicherlich OK, bei diesen Ködergewichten ist es deutlich im Vorteil und nicht zu lang. Bin 1,86m und fische die 55er

Alternativ schau dir die Fox an oder die Biomaster Select Shad.
Über beide gibt es genug Beiträge.


----------



## lazy (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Ist die Zanderkant 2.0 straffer als die alte Sänger Damokles 2.70 80 gr ?

Hat die mal jemand verglichen ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Ich fische die Speedmaster XH, seid Shimano diese auf den Markt gebracht hat.
> 
> Also von der AX bis zur aktuellen Serie.
> 
> Bin nach wie vor total überzeugt von der Rute, und werde auch nichts anderes kaufen.


Hast Du auch die CX 270 XH ? 
Leider ist deren Griff qualitativ nicht so gut geworden, aber ggü. den BX sind die Griffe erheblich brauchbarer.  
Die BX 270 XH hat für mich einen krassen Mangel (wie etliche Shimano 270 XH) und blieb deswegen mehrmals im Regal stehen, einen zu dünnen Zapfen in der Steckung, der eher für eine MH Rute passen tut. Bei den BX 300 H+XH ist der dagegen viel dicker. 
Bei der CX 270 XH ist das erheblich verbessert, so dass deren Blank super tut und zum besten mit gehört. Ich sehe die Speedmasters mehr als Universalrute, als denn spezielle Gufierrute.

War die erste N eigentlich straffer als die AX, so dass AX die weichste Serie darstellt ?


----------



## Andy.F (31. August 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Mal eine Frage wegen dem Gewicht.

Ich will mir ja die neue Rute von Zeck Fishing zulegen.
Es wird die Jigsaw 270cm 50g Wurfgewicht und 160g.
Paßt da die Stradic Ci4+ 4000?


Einsatz ist am Rhein


----------



## Hänger06 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Moin Moin Andi,


sach mal ich habe die Rute versucht zu googeln...leider nix gefunden! Zeck ist sicherlich in >DE einer besten Hersteller/Zulieferer für das besonders grobe!. Da du aber hier für Zandergeschier geschrieben hast , für den Rein, mit Gufi und Hartbaits-nehme ich mal voraus. Da bin ich Raus bei über 100gr WG mit Gufi !


Meine Erfahrungen gehen aus der Tieden-Bereich Elbe in Hamburg -17-30gr + 4inch-6inch..als Faulenzer bzW. Jig-Ruten.15-60gr sow. 20-80gr in 270cm.



Zur Shimanski wenn dann ehr zur 4000er bei einer 2,70cm Rute, Daiwa 3000er(normal), Ryobi ecrt. pp auch als 4000er.


Schnapper im Monat immer noch die Quantum Hypercast in 4000er 2,70cm oder als 3000er bei 240cm ( Schraubkurbel keine Steckurbel,Carbonbremse..... Ersatzspule inkl.)



ab 20gr -50gr Ködergewicht bei dauereinsatz würde ich lieber was mit Excentergetriebe 4000er, (4,8-5,2zu 1)nutzen (habe ich seit 4 Jahren im Einsatz, mal fetten und gut ist,wollen> für das grobe..was grobes! das Getrieb (Mechanik lässt grüssen). Aber der Nörd(Werbung) kauf mit.


Gruß


----------



## Andy.F (31. August 2018)

*AW: Zanderkant 2.0 und Shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 für den Rhein*

Die Rute kommt erst im Oktober auf den Markt,  sowie alles weitere zum Thema Hecht, Barsch, Zander. 
Qualität ist wie gewohnt sehr gut und durchlaufen etliche Testphasen
Werde wohl die Rolle an der Rute testen müssen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Oktober 2018)

Hast deine Zanderkant 2.0 Rute noch?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2018)

Jamdoumo schrieb:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaC2R8uqZBM
> 
> Bei Minute 17:04 siehst Du die Plastikritzel. Es sind 2. Unter dem Großen sitzt noch ein kleineres.


Ach du meine Güte, die haben ja die aufwendige mehrzahnrädrige Spulenverlegetechnik mit Zwischenübersetzung
von RedArc / Zauber nachgebaut , und dann auch noch in Plastik !


----------

